# Farbbereiche transparent machen



## TimmiWHS (22. September 2009)

Hallo!

Vor folgenden Frage stehe ich momentan:

Ich möchte eine rote Alu-Dibon-Platte bedrucken. Hierfür habe ich eine großformatige Digitaldruckmaschine zur Verfügung (HP Scitex FB6100). Diese hat unter anderem auch die Möglichkeit weiss zu drucken. 

Nun mein Problem:
Ich möchte auf dieser roten Platte nun einen roten Audi drucken, wobei die Grundfarbe die Farbe des Medium haben soll. Nun möchte ich mit Photoshop dieses Bild nun bearbeiten. Hierfür möchte ich die Grundfarbe des Autos entfernen (mehrere Rotschattierungen) aber die Konturen erhalten. Ich glaube das ist nun ein wenig schwer verständlich. Die Türnuten, Türgriffe, Wölbungen der Karosserie etc. sollen gedruckt werden, das heisst die Grundfarbe der Aluplatte soll aufgehellt bzw. abgedunkelt werden. Es soll (vielleicht zum einfacheren Verständnis) nur die Farbe des Druckmedium geändert werden und dadurch entsteht eine komplett neue Farbe des Fahrzeugs.

Hättet ihr vielleicht Tips für mich wie das zu realisieren ist?

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2009)

Hi,
du solltest dir mal die Farbbereichsauswahl anschauen. nachdem du diese angewand hast maskierst du das ganze und hast ein transparenten Wagen mit Schattierungen.

Gruß


----------



## brotondi (17. November 2009)

Genial! Danke!

Für Newbies wie mich: 
1. Auswahl > Farbbereich > OK
2. z.B. Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V um eine neue Ebene mit nur diesem Teil zu erstellen. 

Besten Gruss,
Bruno


----------

